# Picking up a new GT5000 Sat. anything I should know?



## 5.0 Hatch (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm picking up a 2004 GT5000 w/ 25hp kohler and 54in deck saturday. Nothing bad I need to know about before I buy it? What are the known problems? I'll be using it to cut 3 acres of flat land.

Should I spend the extra money on a 2005? It looks to be the same except Black.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Hatch! :friends: :cheers: Great to have you aboard! From the application you specified; I think you will be very satisfied with your GT5000. I don't personally own one but they are highly regarded here and the members are very happy with them. If you can get a good deal on the 2004 model; I would suggest going that route and see how much of a discount you can get on a last year's model.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Hatch:friends: Every one here talks highly on the GT5000. There is a guy here goes by snowmower that had a problem with the 54" deck but i believe he has it worked out. Other then that everyone seems happy with theirs. As for which year model last years model if you can get it for a good price. Unless you just want the black one to match that good looking stang in your avatar or you just want a 2005 model.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Welcome aboard Hatch. Love the avatar.

I think (at least I hope) you will quite enjoy your GT5000. I'm loving mine.
Here is the problem I was having this summer. Not completely worked out yet, but Sears gave the me pieces I need to "patch" the problem. If I'm still not happy this spring, I'll ask them to replace the deck.
Problem with 54" deck 

Otherwise, I am work the bejeezus out of this machine and it keeps humming along and coming back for more.

Now, time to start accessorizing. 

SnowMower


----------



## 5.0 Hatch (Jan 10, 2005)

Great guys. I've read nothing but good things about it on this site which helped me make my mind up with all the choices out there.

I just wanted to get some last minute responses before I do the deed. About the 2005, I was just mainly making sure nothing other than color changed. Another words no known problems were fixed on the new model.

I'm getting the 2004 at the closeout price plus 10% off this weekend because it is the last one in stock.

Next question is should I get the extra warranty? I'm pretty mechanically inclined so I'm sure I can do most repairs myself.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

As far as warranty goes, I believe you get a full 1 year warranty with it anyway. IMHO, if anything is gonna break, it's gonna be in the first year.

However, if you want peace of mind, you can always buy the extended warranty at the end of the first year.

Good luck.

SnowMower


----------



## HERBSGT (Sep 17, 2003)

*Warranty*

When I bought my GT5000 Sears offered a 3 year warranty which was fully refundable at any time up to 2 years if you hadn't used it . I'll be applying for my refund soon. Nothing has gone wrong in the last 20 months except a deck wheel axle which was my fault. Just bought a new one and installed it myself. Seems to be a good strong tractor so far. Good luck with yours. Herb


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hello Hatch….Welcome to the forum :cheers: 

I’ve had my GT5000 for 2 seasons, cutting 2-1/2 acres and snowplowing.
Great tractor, I’ll bet you’ll be very happy with it.
Don’t forget to post some pictures.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

:hello: Welcome Hatch....I've had my GT5000 going on 2 years and it suits me fine...nice little GT:thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome hatch and congrats on the new ride...


----------



## 5.0 Hatch (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks for the nice welcome.... i'll have pics when I get it this weekend


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome, Hatch, and congrats on the new ride. 

Where are you located? Interests? Is the 3 acres your whole property or just the size you're mowing?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Location?

Appears to be coming from Louisiana....REVDNS entry showing STULLER.COM out of Lafayette, LA. Last few traces show MSY (New Orleans) then BTR (Baton Rouge) --- so odds are likely he is out of LA.

Welcome, Hutch!


----------



## 5.0 Hatch (Jan 10, 2005)

yep i'm in LA near lafayette. Also the 3 acres is my whole property.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats on the new machine, I have also had mine 2 seasons now and Love it.

It had a few issues when it arrived just minor quality control issues that got out the door and a wheel welded up out of square.

All issues were corrected by the end of the second month of the warranty and I have had no other issues with the machine, (Knock Wood). I have a sandy type place and I am ready for a new set of blades after next season the lift wings are sharper than the cutting edges.

When you get the machine go over it with a fine toothed comb and have them correct any thing found, it took me 30 days to notice the bad wheel, watch how true they turn.

I have the Kohler 25 hp that has two things to know about, Mine tends to puff a bit of oil smoke after I turn the engine off without letting it come up to full operating temp. So I now let it warm up fully if I start it.. 

When the engine is hot the throttle needs to be set to 3/4 full before the ignition is turned off, this is to stop the after fire from raw fuel mix getting into the hot muffler as the engine runs down. Putting the throttle to almost full throttle causes the hi speed circuit to be used and there is a fuel cut solenoid on this circuit that turns off the circuit when the ignition is turned off with the throttle open this wide the fuel air mix is too lean with just the idle circuit operating now and the fuel mix can not burn and it stops the after fire condition that happens if the engine is shut down at idle. 

After market oil filter I use is the NAPA Gold 1348 
After market air filter I use is the NAPA Gold 2444

I have yet to need a new pre-cleaner I have been washing out and re-oiling the OEM.

Again congrats on the new machine.

Bob


----------

